# WTTW Prime 11.2 Debuts March 30th



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

WTTW Prime 11.2 Debuts March 30th
Coming March 30, 2009


CHICAGO, Feb. 17 /PRNewswire/ -- On March 30, Window to the World Communications, Inc., parent company to WTTW11 and 98.7WFMT, will launch WTTW Prime, a new digital channel which will air on 11.2 for those viewers with converter boxes or over-the-air digital TVs, and through Comcast on channel 243. WTTW Prime joins WTTW11, WTTWHD, Create, and the Spanish language station, Vme.

This channel will provide a unique blend of core primetime programming from PBS to WTTW's award-winning locally produced programming. WTTW Prime's schedule will be an alternative to what viewers will see on WTTW's other channels and will include more favorites like Antiques Roadshow, Mystery and Check, Please! along with new exclusive specials and series. Friday nights will be a haven for public affairs viewers -- offering first runs of the McLaughlin Group, Now on PBS, Washington Week, Bill Moyers Journal -- in addition to Exchange with Daljit Dhaliwal and Inside Washington.

"WTTW Prime is an opportunity to showcase quality programs for adults throughout the day. From early evening premiere broadcasts of BBC World News and Nightly Business Report, to encore presentations of The Civil War, Chicago Tonight and Masterpiece, this service will provide an all-day destination for audiences that want more public television choices in Chicago. The driving force behind this channel is the WTTW viewer who has valued and enjoyed our programming for more than 50 years. We are trying to use our digital technology to serve the interests of our community," said Senior Vice President of Content Dan Soles.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I had an opportunity to apply for an engineering job at WTTW when both the station and I were a lot younger. I was going to be laid off at the local NBC station (then WNBQ, channel 5) along with about 35 other engineers. I'd turned down an offer from Walter Reed Army Medical Center and wound up taking a job as a field engineer for IBM (shortly thereafter, I was asked to come back to WNBQ). In retrospect, I sometimes wish I'd taken the job at WTTW. They are a class act. (Of course, my whole life would have been different -- wouldn't have met my wife or had my three great kids!)


----------

